# Rake edge flashing with Smart Vent



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.dciproducts.com/html/SmartVent Six Step SmartVent Installation Web Rev 1.htm

Hope this helps. If all else fails call them.:yes:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

On the DCI Products, Inc. website, they have an illustration for how to mitre the smart vent to create the lower profile for similar situations as you have encountered.

Prior to that information, we installed the ODE drip edge metal under the Smart Vent.

Also, on some 12/12 pitch roofs we did, we added another piece of ODE drip edge metal on top of the Smart Vent to cover the tapered side edge profile.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

PUT SMART VENT 1ST,PUT ICE SHIELD,USE LARGER DRIP EDGE ON SMART VENT AREA,MITER AT JUNCTURE W/ SQUARE RAKE ,AND GO THE REST OF THE WAY UP.DON`T USE THE SMALL FACE DRIP EDGE!:no: USE THE 1 1/2"-2" FACE DRIP EDGE :yes:


----------

